# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Kush është Jezusi?

## albani1

Dua me shume sa te hap nje teme , te bej nje koment.
Ne ungjill thuhet dhe pikerisht nga Jezusi se Ai eshte mesia
Pra Jezusi eshte Krishti(Mesia)
Fjala mesia vjen nga nje fjale hebraishte dhe perkthehet i vajosuri.
Lind pyetja per cfare ishte i vajosur?

Nderkaq emri Jezus vjen po nga hebraishtja dhe dmth Perendia shpeton

Pra Perendia do te shpetonte dike nga dicka .
Lind pyetja ke do te shpetonte Perendia dhe nga cfare do ta shpetonte ?

Nqs Perendia ka vendosur qe emri i Jezusit te ishte i tille me kete kuptim atehere ka dicka qe duhet te vezhgojme per kete emer

Sepse ungjilli na thote neve se nuk na eshte dhene asnje emer tjeter ku mund te gjejme shpetim pervec emrit te Jezusit.
dhe Ungjilli eshte fjala e Perendise

Tani ngelet per tu bere pyetja ke do te shpetonte Perendia?
Pergjigja besoj eshte kaq e qarte .Njeriu ndodhej ne nje pozite te shkretuar dhe te ndotur plot me mekate dhe te humbur tamam si delet pa bari.
Keshtu qe pra njeriu kishte nevoje per shpetim dhe Perendia do te shpetonte pikerisht njeriun.

Nga se do ta shpetonte Perendia njeriun ?

Kjo eshte nje pyetje pak e veshtire per disa dhe e bukur per disa te tjere.
E vetmja gje qe e ka cuar njeriun drejt vdekjes eshte mekati .
Mekati te ndan nga Perendia dhe nuk mund ti afrohesh Perendise me mekat ne zemren tende sepse Perendia eshte i shenjte.

Prandaj Ai deshiron qe te largoje mekatin nga ne sepse mekati eshte armiku i Perendise .
Perendia kur krijoi njeriiun nuk e krijoi kot por sepse Ai eshte nje At qe ka shum bij dhe njeriu u krijua per te qene biri i Perendise ne aspektin shpirteror.
Shume myslimane kete gje nuk e kuptojne ose nuk duan ta pranojne por vete profeti Isaia ka shkruajtur se Perendia eshte nje At i perjetshem.

Tani qe te mos i largohem temes , Perendia nuk e do mekatin dhe Ai eshte i drejte dhe nuk lejon asnje mekat ne prezencen e Tij, ne kuptimin qe Ai e denon mekatin, por e do njeriun mekatar dhe prandaj ka bere nje rruge p[er ta shpetuar njeriun nga mekati.
Njeriu vet nuk ben dot nje rruge per tu shpetuar vet nga mekati sepse eshte njesoj sikur te ishte ne pranga.
Po marr nje shembull per kete qe te kuptohet me qarte.
Nje pompe po ta mbushesh me uje nxjerr uje dhe po ta mbushesh me nafte nxjerr nafte, keshtu eshte edhe me zemren kur njeriiu mekatoi zemra e tij ra dhe synimet e tij ishin vetem mekati sepse zemra e tij eshte plot mekat.
Dhe po te shikosh sot ka kaq shume mekat vetem per shkak te asaj qe mekati ndodhet brenda zemres se njeriut prandaj thuhet se synimet e zemres se njeriut jane te keqia.
Por kete mekat mund ta heqe vetem Perendia dhe Ai eshte i vetmi qe e ben kete gje ne njerezit nuk mund ta bejme dot.
por ka dicka sepse njeriu duhet ta lejoje Perendine ta shpetoje ate sepse Perendia nuk te detyron me dhune qe ta lejosh ose jo
Pra ne duhet ta ftojme Perendine vet ne zemrat tona qe ai te hyje dhe te ndricoje zemrat tona dhe te largoje mekatin.
Cdo gje qe eshte ne erresire kur del ne drite zbulohet .
Dhe Zoti qe ka krijuar gjithshka mund te edhe te shkule me gjithe rrenje edhe malet po te jete nevoja dhe jo me mekatin ne zemren tone.
Por duhet ta ftojme ate te hyje ne zemrat tona duke besuar se Ai dhe vetem Ai do ta beje kete gje.

Ketu dhe duhet te dal se Perendia beri rrugen dhe do te ecim ne te Ai u shfaq dhe na tregoi vetveten dhe ne duhet ta besojme sikur vete per shkak te veprave te Tij.
Ai ngriti te vdekurit nga varret , ai sheroi te sewmuret dhe kudo qe shkonte kishte vetem jete , dhe thoshte vetem te veryteten ashtu edhe sic tha : Une jam e verteta rruga dhe jeta.

Tani mund te kuptojme edhe domethenien e emrit Jezus qe do te thote Perendia shpeton.
Sepse Perendia aq shume e deshi boten sa dha Birin e Tij te vetem ne menyre qe askush te humbase por te kete jeten e perjeteshme duke besuar ne te (Birin).
Sepse nuk na eshte dhene asnje emer tjeter ku mund te gjejme shpetim pervec emrit te Jezusit.
Vete emri Jezus dmth Perendia shpeton.
Ke shpeton ? Njeriun
Nga se e shpeton? Nga mekati 
Tani ngelet pyetja tjeter 
Si e shpeton? Nepermjet Birit te Tij duke besuar tek biri i Tij Jezusi dhe tek ajo veper qe Ai beri.
Cfare vepre beri Jezusi ?  Ai pranoi te merrte denimin ne vendin tone.
Kush ishte denimi?  Vdekja
Sepse shpirti qe mekaton vdes pra edhe njeriu kur mekatoi ai vdiq shpirterisht por edhe duhet te vdese fizikisht por dhuntia e Perendise e shpetimi me ane te Krishtit , nepermjet vepres se tij ne kryq permes besimt ne kete emer dhe vepres se tij
Ai u shtyp per paudhesit tona dhe u ringjall qe te gjith ata qe besojne kane shprese nepermjet tij qe do te ringjallen pra kane beisim dhe do te ringjallen .
Kjo eshte shpresa e atyre qe besuan dhe besojne te Jezus Krishti si shpetimtare i tyre.

Jezusi tha une trokas tek dera e zemres nese dikush e hap une do te hyje dhe do te jetoj me te perjetesisht.

----------


## albani1

Fjala Bir i perendise nuk tregon per nje person me te vogel se Perendia por per nje person me te njejten natyre si te Perendise.
Kjo nenkupton qe Bir i Perendise eshte vet Perendi por gjithashtu edhe Ati dhe Shpirti i shenjte , mos do te thote se ka tre Perendi?
Jo aspak por do te thote se jane tre persona qe kane te njejten natyre dhe autoritet dhe karakter por qe te tre jane Nje Perendi i vetem.

Kush ka thene qe duhet me e kuptu sesben kete gje?
Gjerat qe i perkasin Perendise jo te gjitha mund ti kuptosh por ama mund ti besosh.

Dhe edhe moisiu nuk mund te kuptonte se si Perendia dergoi ate per te drjtuar Popullin e Izraelit sepse ai ishte nje vrases dhe mekatar por Ai mendonte se Perendia duhet te zgjidhte dike tjeter Por ne smund ta kuptojme Zotin plotesisht Ai nuk na ka dhene mundesine per ta Kuptuar plotesisht por prandaj eedhe shkenca nuk mund te na tregoje se kush eshte Perendia plotesisht duke ditur qe shkenca eshte krijuar nga Perendia ne kuptojme qe Ai perseri nuk eshte se na ka dhene mundesine per ta kuptuar plotesisht ate 
Por na ka dhen ta njohim permes fjales se tij Bibles qe eshte sjelle prej Tij dhe ne nuk kemi pse ta hedhim poshte zbulesen qe vet Perendia na ka dhen permes Bibles sepse perndryshe behemi Krenar ndaj vet Perendise.

Kur them shkence nuk behet fjale per te vet quajturen shkence por per Shkencen e Perendise pra per ligjet e natyres etj.

----------


## Besi3

E paskam Harru cili eshte citati Biblik ku Jezusi thot qe un Jam, Zoti???

----------


## albani1

> E paskam Harru cili eshte citati Biblik ku Jezusi thot qe un Jam, Zoti???


Mund te lexosh ungjillin e Jezus Krishtit dhe mund ta gjesh vargun ku Jezusi thot se une Jam Perendia.
Zoti te bekofte ne te lexuar te bibles

----------


## ylli_pr

Qka eshte drejt eshte Jezuesi
Qka eshte mire eshte jezuesi
Qka eshte e bukur eshte Jezuesi
Gjitheqka qka nuk eshte e keqe eshte Jezuesi.

----------


## Duaje Siveten

Libri i Gjonit, kap. I, 1-18

1   Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte pranë Perëndisë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.
2   Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.
3   Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.
4   Në atë ishte jeta, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve.
5   Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësira nuk e kuptoi.
6   Qe një njeri i dërguar nga Perëndia; emri i tij ishte Gjon.
7   Ai erdhi si dëshmitar, për të dëshmuar për dritën, që të gjithë të besonin nëpërmjet tij;
8   ai nuk ishte drita, por u dërgua për të dëshmuar për dritën.
9   Ai (fjala) ishte drita e vërtetë, që ndriçon çdo njeri që vjen në botë.
10 Ai (fjala) ishte në botë, dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij, por bota nuk e njohu.
11 Ai erdhi në shtëpinë e vet dhe të vetët nuk e pranuan,
12 por të gjithë atyre që e pranuan, ai u dha pushtetin të bëhen bij të Perëndisë, atyre që besojnë në emrin e tij,
13 të cilët nuk janë lindur nga gjaku, as nga vullneti i mishit, as nga vullneti i burrit, por janë lindur nga Perëndia.
14 Dhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë.
15 Gjoni dëshmoi për të dhe thirri duke thënë: ``Ky është ai, për të cilin thashë: "Ai që vjen pas meje më ka paraprirë, sepse ishte përpara meje"``.
16 Dhe ne të gjithë morëm, prej mbushullisë së tij, hir mbi hir.
17 Sepse Ligji u dha nëpërmjet Moisiut, por hiri dhe e vërteta erdhën nëpërmjet Jezu Krishtit.
18 Askush s`e pa Perëndinë kurrë; i vetëmlinduri Bir, që është në gjirin e t`Et, është ai që e ka bërë të njohur.

----------


## Peniel

1 εν αρχη ην ο λογος και ο λογος ην προς τον θεον και θεος ην ο λογος
2 ουτος ην εν αρχη προς τον θεον
3 παντα δι αυτου εγενετο και χωρις αυτου εγενετο ουδε εν ο γεγονεν
4 εν αυτω ζωη ην και η ζωη ην το φως των ανθρωπων
5 και το φως εν τη σκοτια φαινει και η σκοτια αυτο ου κατελαβεν
6 εγενετο ανθρωπος απεσταλμενος παρα θεου ονομα αυτω ιωαννης
7 ουτος ηλθεν εις μαρτυριαν ινα μαρτυρηση περι του φωτος ινα παντες πιστευσωσιν δι αυτου
8 ουκ ην εκεινος το φως αλλ ινα μαρτυρηση περι του φωτος
9 ην το φως το αληθινον ο φωτιζει παντα ανθρωπον ερχομενον εις τον κοσμον
10 εν τω κοσμω ην και ο κοσμος δι αυτου εγενετο και ο κοσμος αυτον ουκ εγνω
11 εις τα ιδια ηλθεν και οι ιδιοι αυτον ου παρελαβον
12 οσοι δε ελαβον αυτον εδωκεν αυτοις εξουσιαν τεκνα θεου γενεσθαι τοις πιστευουσιν εις το ονομα αυτου
13 οι ουκ εξ αιματων ουδε εκ θεληματος σαρκος ουδε εκ θεληματος ανδρος αλλ εκ θεου εγεννηθησαν
14 και ο λογος σαρξ εγενετο και εσκηνωσεν εν ημιν και εθεασαμεθα την δοξαν αυτου δοξαν ως μονογενους παρα πατρος πληρης χαριτος και αληθειας
15 ιωαννης μαρτυρει περι αυτου και κεκραγεν λεγων ουτος ην ον ειπον ο οπισω μου ερχομενος εμπροσθεν μου γεγονεν οτι πρωτος μου ην
16 οτι και εκ του πληρωματος αυτου ημεις παντες ελαβομεν και χαριν αντι χαριτος
17 οτι ο νομος δια μωυσεως (μωσεως) εδοθη η χαρις και η αληθεια δια ιησου χριστου εγενετο
18 θεον ουδεις εωρακεν πωποτε ο μονογενης θεος υιος ο ων εις τον κολπον του πατρος εκεινος εξηγησατο




1 Në fillim ishte fjala, dhe fjala ishte ndaj perëndisë, dhe perëndi ishte fjala. 
2 ky ishte në fillim ndaj perëndisë. 
3 Të gjitha nëpërmjet tij u bënë, dhe pa të nuk u bë as edhe një e cila është bërë. 
4 Në të jetë ishte, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve; 
5 dhe drita në errësirë shkëlqen, dhe errësira atë nuk e mbizotëroi. 
6 U bë një njeri, i dërguar nga perëndia, emri i tij gjon; 
7 ky erdhi për një dëshmi që të dëshmonte për dritën, që të gjithë të besonin nëpërmjet tij. 
8 Nuk ishte ky drita, por që të dëshmonte për dritën. 
9 Ishte drita e vërtetë që ndriçon çdo njeri, që vjen në botë. 
10 Në botë ishte, dhe bota nëpërmjet tij u bë, dhe bota atë nuk e njohu. 
11 Në të tijat erdhi, dhe të tijët atë nuk e pranuan. 
12 Por sa e morën, u dha atyre pushtet fëmijë të perëndisë të bëhen, atyre që besojnë në emrin e tij. 
13 Të cilët as prej gjakërash as prej dashurimi mishi as prej dashurimi burri por prej perëndisë u lindën. 
14 Dhe fjala mish u bë dhe banoi (e ngriti çadrën e tij=εσκήνωσεν) në ne, dhe pamë lavdinë e tij, lavdi si e të vetëmlindurit prej atit, plot hir dhe të vërtetë. 
15 Gjoni dëshmon për të dhe ka thirrur duke thënë; ky është ai për të cilin fola; ai që vjen prapa meje ka arritur para meje, sepse ishte përpara meje. 
16 Se nga plotësia e tij ne të gjithë morëm dhe hir mbi hir; se ligji nëpërmjet moisiut u dha, hiri dhe e vërteta nëpërmjet jezu krishtit u bënë. 
17 Perëndinë asnjë nuk e ka parë kurrë; i vetëmlinduri bir ai që është në gjirin e atit ai tregoi rrugën.


Ky është një përkthim i bërë nga një vëlla i krishterë këtu në Forum dhe që ka një njohuri shumë të thellë dhe të mirë të gjuhës greke, si asaj të vjetër po ashtu edhe greqishtes së sotme. Do të thoja është një përkthim shumë më i mirë nga ai që përmban Diodati i Ri. 

Për të kuptuar pak më mirë atë që Gjoni thotë tek varg i parë, është mirë të bëjmë pak mësim gjuhe. Në greqisht është përdorur parashtesa *προς* që në greqishten e sotme përdoret në shumë kuptime dhe njëri prej kuptimeve ka të bëjë  me tregimin e vendndodhjes, me drejtimin  me mardhënien etj, psh: në drejtim të...  Me pak fjalë do të mund ta përkthenim më saktë ...në drejtim të Perëndisë... por edhe parafjala *ndaj* që është përdorur në këtë përkthim tregon të njëjtë gjë. Kuptojmë se cili ishte Krishti.


Tek vargu 3, parafjala *nëpërmjet* nga përkthimi po ashtu edhe në greqisht *δια αυτου*, e përdorur me emër ose përemër tregon mjetin me anë të të cilit ose me ndërmjetësinë e të cilit bëhet ose arrihet diçka. Kur flasim për mjet nuk nënkuptojmë një send të cilin e përdorim për të bërë diçka, për t'ia arritur një qëllimi. Dimë fare mirë që emrat ose përemrat karakterizojnë personalitete, njerëz, jo kafshë apo sende.



Postimi i mësipërm (mbi postimin tim) ka të bëjë pikërisht me mohimin e Krishtit të të qenit NJË me Atin. Këto janë manovrimet e bëra nga të ashtuquajturit dëshmitarë të Jehovait dhe që fare mirë kanë si qëllim atë që edhe ati i tyre frymor djalli ka, mohimin e hyjësisë së Krishtit. Djalli nuk mund të durojë dot faktin se ai e ka humbur tashmë luftën dhe këto janë përpjekjet e tij të fundit për të mashtruar njerëzimin sot. Dhe për këtë ai përdor veglat e tij mbarë botës, duke filluar që nga myslimanët e deri tek ata që janë mbështjellë me vellon e Krishterimit por brenda tyre nuk ka asgjë të vërtetë.

Ashtu siç nuk kam lejuar të përflitet emri i Krishtit ashtu edhe do vazhdoj të bëj në këtë forum, prandaj kujdes me postimet tuaja dhe me mënyrën se si do shpreheni.


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## deshmuesi

Une mendoj se te njohesh kush eshte Jezus Krishti, nuk eshte thjesht vetem nje atribut i shkrimit te shenjte.  Permes shkrimit marim informacionin dhe mesimin,  por kush eshte Jezusi, kete zbulese dhe deshmi e jep Fryma e Atit qe eshte brenda besimtarit te krishtere. Ashtu si coptic edhe te tjere besimtare te "deshmitareve" te Jehoves, njohurine e tyre ndaj Jezusit perpiqen ta marin vetem permes shkrimit, ku natyrisht perkethimet e ndryshme heraheres kane dhe vete ndikimin qofte te kultures dhe shprehjet gjuhesore te kombeve te ndryshme. Por pyetja qe une ngre  eshte: 
 Kush ja zbuloi Jezusin apsotujve?
  Nuk mendoj se ata moren shkrimet dhe nga leximet e  tyre kembengulese zbuluan  se kush eshte Jezus Krishti.  Po te ishte se vetem shkrimet jane  mundesia qe na zbulojne Jezusin, atehere: perse judenjte nuk e besuan Jezusin, pasi ata i njihni persosmerisht shkrimet e shenjta?
  Ja pra i nderuar z.coptic. Jezusin ta zbulon ATI qiellor, permes Frymes dhe deshmise qe Fryma jep ne zemer te kristianit.  Kur une pranova Jezusin si te vetmin Zot e Perendi, nuk i njihnja shkrimet, bile asqe kisha idene se cfar ishte bibla ne thelb te vet.   
 Ja disa pyetje : 
 Kush e hapi zemren time, qe une te pranoj Jezusin?
 Kush i hapi syte dhe veshet e mij qe te njoh dhe te digjoj zerin e Tij?
 kush i vendosi kembet e mija ne rrugen e Zotit?
 Kush me dha fjalen e tij qe te banoje ne zemren time?
 Kush e hapi mendjen time qe une te kuptoj dhe te mar mesazhin e Perendise?
 Kush me dha paqe dhe jeten e perjetshme?
 Kush me nxori nga gropa e vdekjes dhe me dha jeten e perjetshme?
 Kush me vajosi dhe me vecoi per ti sherbyer Jezusit?
 Kush me dha Frymen e tij te Shenjte?
 Kush i shkrojit ligjet e tij ne mendjen dhe zemren time?
 Kush me zbuloi se Ati dhe Jezusi jane NJE?
 Kush me zbuloi se Jezusi eshte Zot e Perendi? 
  Ai eshte vetem Perendia i plotfuqishem, i cili me perzgjodhi perpra se te ngrihej bota, i cili i hapi syte dhe mendjen time per ta njohur Jezusin Zot e Perendi. 

 Ju kerkoni grmatikat dhe perkthimet, duke menduar se keshtu do te zbuloni se kush eshte Jezusi. Nje gje te tille e bene dhe judenjte, edhe prifteria e asaj kohe, por doli ne perfundim te gabuar, sa qe e moren Jezusin dhe e kryqezuan.   Por Jezusi ju tha apstujve se Krishtin  ta zbulon VETEM ATI.  Kur Filipi e pyeti Jezusin qe tu tregoje Atin, Jezusi nuk i ginjeu apsotuj, por ju tha: kush me ka pare mua ka pare ATIN. Fjalet e Jezusit jane e VERTETA, dhe asnje kuptim apo verifikim nuk vjen nga njeriu. Apsotujt nuk hapen shkrimet per ta verifikuar kete deshmi te Krishtit, per ta kjo ishte e VERTETA. Pra ata PRANUAN te VERTETEN, sepse ishin PJESE e se VERTETES. Kur VJEN ne Jezusin, gjithshka njerzore mer fund. "Njeriu" behet ndjekes dhe zbatues i asaj cka e VERTETA thote dhe deshmon ne zemer te besimtarit kristian.  Kur Jezusi ju deshmoi apsotujve dhe ju tha se, Ai dhe Ati jane nje, dhe kush me ka pare mua ka pare Atin, perse Gjoni nuk tha: Zoti Jezus, Ju thoni NJE, por ne fakt ju jeni nje NJERI, pra jeni vetem nje perendi dhe  jo Perendi(a).  A thua se Gjoni dhe apsotujt nuk mund tja thoshin kete gje Jezusit, nese ata do te ishin te dyshuar apo te paqarte ne ate cka Jezusi dehsmoi dhe tha?  Perse apstujt e pranuan dhe e predikuan kete deshmi te Jezusit ne mbare kishen ne bote? Kjo per faktin se, kete e VERTETONTE Fryma e Atit tone qiellor. Te gjithe ju "deshmitare apo cfardo emeri qe te mbani, te cilet nuk kini Frymen e Atit, kurre nuk do te pranoni, besoni dhe deshmoni fjalet dhe mesimin e Jezusit.  Po ju sjell shembullin tuaj, me te cilin ju jeni NJE, Juden sikariot. Edhe ai i digjoi fjalet dhe deshmine qe Jezusi ju tha apsotujve, por nuk i besoi. Kjo, pasi per ate Jezusi ishte vecse nje mesues(dmth NJERI). Keshtu ai duke mos pasur ne zemer te VERTETEN, ate qe apsotujt kishin, shkoi dhe e  tradhetoi Jezusin, duke e cuar ne kryq. Atehere: cfar kini ju "deshmitaret " azgjese,  me shume se Juda iskariot? 
 Per ju Jezusi nuk eshte ai qe eshte, dhe kjo ju ben me faj. Ndiqni rrugen e Judes Iskariot, mesuesit tuaj shpriteror, se atje edhe do te pefundoni.

----------


## Peniel

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=56029


Ky është posti nga i cili mora edhe pjesën e mësipërme. Sa për informacion për ty dhe për të tjerët, ai vëlla i krishterë që e ka përkthyer Shtegtari, jeton këtu në Athinë dhe shumë afër shtëpisë sime. Pjesa që ai solli më vonë në Forum ishte fryt i një diskutimi të përbashkët se si do të ishte përkthimi më i saktë i asaj pjese të Ungjillit sipas Gjonit. Dhe pikërisht janë zgjedhur fjalët më të sakta gjatë përkthimit nga greqishtja. Nëse do të hapnit ndonjë fjalor të shqipes dhe të greqishtes dhe të bënit krahasimin, do të shikonit që nuk ka asnjë dallim përsa i përket fjalëve kyçe.

Pranoj se nuk e njoh greqishten e vjetër në nivelin që ai e njeh, sepse ndryshe është ta studiosh në shkollë me profesorë të gjuhës dhe ndryshe ta studiosh në shtëpi. Gjithsesi njohuritë e mia në këtë gjuhë janë të një niveli që më lejojnë studimin e Dhiatës së Re të Nestle-Aland dhe të çdo forme tjetër të shkrimeve të Shenjta në gjuhën greke.  

E përsëris që ki kujdes se si shprehesh kundrejt personit tim. Nuk më njeh personalisht që të flasësh me dorën në zjarr. 


Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Gjelosh PRekaj

Fjala vete te kallzon se kush ashte 



JE 
ZUS 


kush je ti ? ti Je Zusi Zoti i Shqiptareve  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## h_one_y

I derguar i Allahut s.w.t.

----------


## white-knight

> kush je ti ? ti Je Zusi Zoti i Shqiptareve


Jezus = Je Zeus = Je Zot... :ngerdheshje:

----------


## darwin

> Libri i Gjonit, kap. I, 1-18
> 
> 1   Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte pranë Perëndisë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.
> 2   Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.
> 3   Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.
> 4   Në atë ishte jeta, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve.
> 5   Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësira nuk e kuptoi.
> 6   Qe një njeri i dërguar nga Perëndia; emri i tij ishte Gjon.
> 7   Ai erdhi si dëshmitar, për të dëshmuar për dritën, që të gjithë të besonin nëpërmjet tij;
> ...


Gjoni, (haluçinanti), si duket nuk do ketë dëgjuar e lexuar kurrë për profetin Elia.. apo e ka përmendur diku më vonë dëshmitarin tjetër okular para-Jezus? Ky Gjoni përveçse ka ungjillin më hippie nga të tërë, merr guximin të shpërndajë dhe siguri.

----------


## Ardonit

Kush është Jezus Krishti? Ndryshe nga pyetja, “A ekziston Zoti?”, shumë pak njerëz kanë pyetur nëse Jezus Krishti ka ekzistuar me të vërtetë apo jo. Në përgjithësi pranohet fakti që Jezusi ka qenë me të vërtetë një njeri që ka ecur në këtë tokë 2000 vjet më parë në Izrael. Debati fillon kur diskutohet hyjnia e plotë e Jezusit. Gati çdo fe madhore meson se Jezusi ishte një profet, ose një mësues i mirë, ose një njeri i perëndishëm. Problemi qëndron në faktin se Bibla na mëson që Jezusi ka qënë pa dyshim më tepër se sa një profet, një mësues i mirë apo një njeri i perëndishëm.

----------


## h_one_y

> Mendoj që je mysliman apo jo?
> Atëherë a ke pyetur veten ndonjëherë përse gjithë pengamerët (profetët) e tjerë lindën si të gjithë ne. Ndërsa Isa Mesihu (Jezu Krishti) duhej të ishte pa baba njerëzor?
> 
> me të mira
> C0PT1C


Po mire, Zoti e krijoi te derguarin e pare (profetin) Ademin a.s pa asnje prinder, e mo ky qe e kishte nenen.

----------


## deshmuesi

> Me vjen vertet keq qe perseri duhet te flasesh per gramatika dhe gjuhe e prekthime, se me pare kisha thene qe vete Bibla zbulon te verteten. 
> Ndersa me nje gje nuk pajtohem. Ate qe thua se Jezusin nuk mund ta njohësh nga Shkrimet. Si mendon, pse u frymëzuan katër ungjijtë për të treguar jetën dhe veprën e Krishtit? Është e vërtetë që një gjë është të lexosh dhe tjetër të praktikosh atë që lexon, por nuk mund ta njohësh as Perëndinë, Atin, dhe as Jezu Krishtin, Birin, pa Biblën. Dhe nëse nuk _merr_ njohuri për këta të dy, nuk mund të keshë as premtimin e jetës së përhershme.
> 
> *Gjoni 17:3*
> _Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty, të vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë, dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar._
> 
> 
>  Deshmuesi- Pa Jezusin nuk mund te njohesh Perendine. Por une te ftoj te ndalemi ne fund te vargut, pikerishit tek fjalet:
> 
> ...


Edhe une  te uroj studim ta mbare, por ne fuqi te Frymes dhe Zotit Jezus krisht, pa te cilin nuk ka AZGJE.

----------


## deshmuesi

Z.coptic, mendoj se nuk e vlen me tej te flasim, pasi mendoj se po behem i perseritshem.  Une me bindje ju them se, jemi ne vende krejt te ndryshme nganjeritjetri, ku natyrisht nuk dua tju gjykoj sepse nuk eshte e drejta ime.  Por ajo qe ju them me gjithe fuqine e zemres time eshte: gjithshka fillon nga Krishti, sepse nuk ka EMER ( Jezus UNE JAM) tjeter mbi dhe qe ju eshte dhene njerzve, me ane te te cilit duhet te shpetohemi.

----------


## toni77_toni

> C0PT1C



*Me  vemendje kam percjellur disa shkrime nga ju ne këtë temë, vendosa, mendoj se është e drejtë e secilit të jap mendimin apo më mire të them, ta shprehë atë që mendon dhe e beson lidhur me temen në fjalë.

Nuk kam ndoni vërejtje në aftësitë tua intelektuale bazuar në shkrimet tua, por, "problemi" është nëse duam apo nuk duam kuptuar drejtë. Kur bëhet fjalë për Perendinë si bazë kemi Biblen. Bibla e  frymëzuar nga Shpirti i Hyjit na shfaq Zotin dhe planin e Tij. Ati I ynë në Bibel e ka shfaqur çdo gjë që njerëzit duhet të dinë në lidhje me eksiztencën e Zotit,   mirpor, Bibla nuk është si çdo libër tjetër. Pra, aftësia për të kuptuar Biblën nuk varet aspak nga kfalifikimi shkollorë apo intelekti i njeriut, ajo varet vetem nga vullneti i njeriut dhe nga marrëdhënia që një njeri ka vendosur me Zotin - Krijuesin e vet.

Sikurse të ishte ashtu skribet, farizenjët  të parët do ti kuptonin mësë miri Shkrimin e Shenjtë. Por as ata nuk e kuptuan të VERTETEN – JEZUSIN – ZOT.*

*Ka njerëz që nuk besojnë në Krishtin-Zot, edhe pse (un mendoj) është  gabim, prap se prap është liria e tij dhe ai vet mund te vendose nese don apo nuk don te besoje. A nëse dikush nuk beson apo dyshonë në Jezusin Zot duke u bazuar në shkrimet biblike, e këtu është gabim I dyfisht. 

Bibla – Ungjilli, Jezusi Vet deshmojne kete. Ja se qfar mund të lexojmë ne Ungjill mbi deshminë e Krishtit Zot:*

_“Unë dhe Ati jemi një.”_ _(Gj 10; 30)_*Nuk e di a keni arritur te lexoni kete rresht apo….! Ne vazhdim mund te lexojme lidhur me reagimet e judenjeve:*
_“Judenjtë rishtas kapën gurë për ta vrarë”.  Jezusi iu përgjigj: 
“Ju tregova shumë vepra të mira të Atit tim. Për cilën ndër to doni të më vritni me gurë?”_

*Judenjtë iu përgjigjën:*

_“Nuk duam të të vrasim me gurë për shkak të ndonjë vepre të mirë, por për shkak të blasfemisë: pse ti, duke qenë njeri, e bën veten Hyj!”_  _(Gj 10; 31-34)_

*Nuk mund ta marr me mend se si dikush I mbyll syt para kesaje deshmie te Jezusit?!

Prap Jezusi sipas Ungjillit te Gjonit:*

_Nëse nuk i bëj veprat e Atit tim, mos më besoni. Por nëse i bëj, po edhe nëse nuk më besoni mua, besojuni veprave, që ta merrni vesh e ta kuptoni se Ati është në mua dhe unë në Atin.”_ _(Gj 10; 37-38)_

*Pra edhe sot njerëzit, ashtu si judenjtë, kapin gurë për ta vrarë Jezusin pse Ai e krahason veten me Atin-Perendi. Të gjith ata qe nuk e pranojnë Krishtin Zot nuk dallojnë nga ata siç shkruan në Bibek: “Judenjtë rishtas kapën gurë për ta vrarë”!!*


*Ne vazhdim mund te mesojme mbi deshmin e Ungjillit ku engjujt e Zotit deshmojne per Shpetimtarin Krishtin – Zot:*

_“Engjëlli i Zotit u afrua tek ata dhe lavdia e Zotit i shndriti e ata u trembën për së tepërmi. Engjëlli u tha: “Mos kini frikë! Ja, unë po ju sjell një lajm të mirë: gëzim të madh për mbarë popullin!  Sot, në qytetin e Davidit ju lindi Shëlbuesi   Krishti Zot”!_ _(Lk 2; 9-11)._ *Kete nuk e themi un apo dikush tjeter por Ungjilli.

Poashtu ka zera dhe pa kurrfar pergjegjsie mohojne Trinine e Shenjete! Edhe me e qudotshme kur pretendohet te mohohet Shpirti I Shenjet qe eshte Zot! * 

*Ungjilli e deshmon Trinine:*

*Jezusi pasi u pagëzua:* 
1.) Dhe *Jezusi* sapo u pagëzua doli nga uji; dhe ja qiejt u hapën; 
2.) dhe ai pa *Shpirtin e Hyjit* duke zbritur si një pëllumb e duke ardhur mbi të, 
3.) dhe ja një zë nga qielli që tha: *"Ky është Biri im* i dashur, në të cilin jam i kënaqur." _(Mateu 3:16-17)_ 

*Dhe ëngjëlli duke u përgjigjur i tha Marisë:* 
1.) "*Shpirti i Shenjtë do të vijë* mbi ty dhe; 
2.) pushteti i *Shumë të Lartit* do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje; 
3.) do të quhet *Bir i Hyjit*." (Luka 1:35) 

*Jezusi në fjalët e fundit që ju tha apostujve para se të ngritet në qiell tha; "Prandaj shkoni e bëni nxënës të mi të gjithë popujt! Pagëzoni në emrin të;* 
1.) *Atit* e të; 
2.) *Birit* e të; 
3.) *Shpirtit të Shenjët*!" 

*Jezusi apostujve u tha:* 
1.) "*Unë* do t'i lutem; 
2.) *Atit*, dhe Ai do t'ju dërgojë një; 
3.) Ngushëllues (Ndihmës) tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju; *Shpirti i së vërtetës*, (Gjoni 14:16-18) 

*Pali në letren dërguar Kishes:* 
1.) *Hyji* e dërgoi në zemrat tona; 
2.) *Shpirtin* e 
3.) *Birit* të Vet, i cili gërthet: Aba - o Atë! (Gal 4; 6) 

*E paraqitur në bekimin apostullor.* 
1.) "Hiri i *Zotit Jezus* Krisht; 
2.) dashuria e *Hyjit* dhe; 
3.) bashkësia me *Shpirtin Shenjt* qofshin me ju të gjithë. Amen" _(2 Korintasve 13:13). (Nga Libri “Sin na eshte Zbuluar Zoti)_


*Sipas shkrimeve, aq e afërt ishte lidhja e Jezusit me Perendine saqë Ai e barazonte qëndrimin e një personi ndaj Tij me qëndrimin e personit ndaj Perëndisë. Kështu;* 
*të njihje Atë ishte të njihje Perëndinë (Gjoni 8:19; 14:7). 
Të shikoje Atë ishte të shikoje Perëndinë (12:45; 14:9). 
Të besoje në Të ishte të besoje në Perëndinë (12:44; 14:1). 
Të pranoje Atë ishte të pranoje Perëndinë (Marku 9:37). 
Të urreje Atë ishte të urreje Perëndinë (Gjoni 15:23). 
Dhe të nderoje Atë ishte të nderoje Perëndinë (5:23). 

Thjeshtë të them se një njëri i pa vullnet dhe qe nuk kupton ne menyre shpirterore, nuk mund të kuptoj Zotin. kjo thuhet edhe tek Letra e parë drejtuar Korintasve (Kor 2:14-15) se "njeriu natyror nuk i kupton gjërat që rrjedhin prej Shpirtit të Hyjit; ato për të janë marrëzi dhe nuk mund t’i njohë; sepse ato gjykohen në mënyrë shpirtërore (frymërisht). Përkundrazi njeriu shpiertëror i shqirton të gjitha".*

_"Do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja! Për të vërtetë nëse nuk besoni se UNË JAM" do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja.”_ _(Gj 8; 24)_



*toni77*

----------


## Rroni01

Te kutpohet mire se Kush eshte Jezu Krishti... me vemendje le te lexohet Ungjilli i Gjonit sidomos kapituli i 15.

Pa Te (Krishtin) nuk mund te bejme asgje.

----------


## Noku Ymeri

po kapitulli i pare nuk eshte i lexueshem???????

(Gjoni 1:1-.........)

----------

